# Azulejos Iquiteños



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Fuente: Traveling Man


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Que colorido y singular thread!


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Me gustan ese tipo de patrones, actualmente están de moda en el diseño.


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

*Estan muy bien*

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Fuente: Traveling Man


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Fuente: Traveling Man


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Fuente: Traveling Man


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Fuente: Traveling Man


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Fuente: Traveling Man


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Interesante el diseño.*


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

q bonitos!! y q arte!!!


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Bien colorido y llamativo , esta chevere..


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Primera vez que veo azulejos iquiteños al detalle, buen trabajo gatonegro, es un estilo muy caracteristico en la region y se ve muy bien, resalta bastante en las fachadas!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Gato!!! tus threads me alucinan... son excelentes.

Gracias por postearlos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que peculiar y simpático thread, buenos detalles.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> *Gato!!! tus threads me alucinan*... son excelentes.
> 
> Gracias por postearlos


asu jajaj 

Me gusta ese estilo en las antiguas construcciones de Iquitos, lo hacen especial.

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

pero que potencial tiene Iquitos !! :drool:


----------



## guillermochs (Apr 10, 2007)

Se ven bacan esas imagenes de Iquitos, sin duda que esas casonas antiguas fueron construidas en la epoca en que estaba en boga la extraccion del caucho, ojalá que no las descuiden, esas casonas le dan un aire a algunas ciudades brasileñas., muy interesante


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracias por los comentarios. Me alegro que gustaron las fotos, cuando las tomé pense en ustedes. Aquí esta última de yapa, no tiene nada que ver con azulejos, pero sí es característica de Iquitos...


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

No solo peculiar si no, q excelente este hilo, he ido dos veces a Iquitos, nunca preste mucha atención a tán bello detalle de la ciudad.


----------

